# New DIgital reload scales for sale



## goodfellow56 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have 2 brand new in the box 1500gr salter brecknell digital reload scales. complete with calibration weights, powder cup, power cord. This scale measures grains, grams, carats, and ounces. These are high quality digital scales and are very reliable.
I have one that i use for my own reloading and i am very happy with the results i get when using it. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:

I also have a cabelas calibration weight set that is brand new and in box.

The scales retail for 135$ each and the weight set retails for $50.
asking $110 per scale and $30 for cabelas weight set. 
will take $220 for whole package
email [email protected] to discuss further questions, prices, s&h

for a visual and further description check out the following link to salters web site

http://206.146.75.74/?page=shop/flypage ... eefa13007f


----------

